# Newest mice



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Bruiser my new baby he is nearly twice the size of my other two bucks and has a great tail both things I'm missing.









Missy 

















Lady she is the first satin I have ever seen in person and I'm hooked unfortunatly not a color I planed on working with but very pretty anyway think she is a steel maybe a lavender


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

loving bruiser and excellent choice of name.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Very cute!

Lady looks like a dove satin.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

:love1 missy is my favorit *g* she's verry pretty i think


----------

